# Big Ansco folder



## Dany (Nov 26, 2015)

This is one of the biggest folder of my collection.
Made by Ansco in Binghamton N.Y. USA from circa 1916 to 1931. It bears the model name "No3A Junior".
It must be loaded with type 122 rollfilms, obviously not available nowadays, to produce 8.25 x14 cm big negatives.
It is equipped with a "Splendor" 1:6.2, f 165 mm lens on a Betax N°2 Wollensak shutter (1/2 sec à 1/100 sec + B et T).
We may notice the oddly shaped supporting foot.
The camera weights nearly one kilogram.

One of the photos shows the camera close to a Semflex TLR of my collection to give some sort of scale.


Daniel


----------



## tirediron (Nov 26, 2015)

If that's junior, I'd hate to have to use senior!     Nice addition.


----------



## Dany (Nov 26, 2015)




----------



## Derrel (Nov 26, 2015)

That is a beautiful folder.


----------



## compur (Nov 26, 2015)

Nice Semflex too!


----------



## timor (Nov 27, 2015)

NICE folder !!
It will take 4x5 sheet. I would like to lay may hands on this. Camera looks pristine.


----------



## timor (Nov 27, 2015)

Plus here
3D
Guy is making adapters for 120 film to be used in bigger format cameras.


----------

